# Mopped and now this?



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Evening all,

My dad had his Porsche mopped about a week ago, looked lovely and shiny and good but this morning after taking off it's cover (parked in the garage with indoors cover over it) it appeared as below.

It has been driven through ran and done about 100 miles since it was done but it looks really crap. The makes are lots of tiny chips in the paint and the actual primer showing through, any idea what could've done this? And what could he do to make it good again? Aside from respraying it?

Thanks in advance 

Jack


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jack, Looks terrible, [smiley=bigcry.gif] Was it covered & put away wet ?
Hoggy.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Is that a line going across the lower half?

You can get some good stone touch kits and if you know how to use a DA polisher i bet you could bring that up a treat but its sheer volume of them that would mean a life time of work!!!

Like Hoggy says did it get put a away wet?

100% sure its not wax in stone chips?


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jack, Looks terrible, [smiley=bigcry.gif] Was it covered & put away wet ?
> Hoggy.


Nope, was parked in garage and covered much later, maybe even a whole day - not entirely sure, but he never covers it when wet.



digital_dreamer said:


> Is that a line going across the lower half?
> 
> You can get some good stone touch kits and if you know how to use a DA polisher i bet you could bring that up a treat but its sheer volume of them that would mean a life time of work!!!
> 
> ...


No sorry that's mostly reflection of the garage roof haha - thank fook! And it's not wax in there either, he gave it a wash to check, and then took it to the chap and he said it looked chipped and the primer is showing through. I don't do any thorough cleaning or detailing stuff, does mopping take off a 'layer' of paint? So it could be that they were always there just that they are now visible? Looking like respraying route  he had it mopped so it looked nicer for his imminent drive round europe with his friends so he's a bit gutted it's looking like this now


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like the polish is sitting in all of the stone chips to me.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Was it washed before he put the cover on?


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Gizmo68 said:


> Looks like the polish is sitting in all of the stone chips to me.


Unfortunately it isn't 



Hark said:


> Was it washed before he put the cover on?


Nope, it had been rained on though, and then left for a long while to dry and then covered, which is as he usually does.

He said he's going to try some things before admitting defeat and getting it resprayed, believe he mentioned polishing and t-cut but I don't know if that's going to do him any favours?

If it is a case of the mopping removing a 'layer' of paint (don't know how it all works tbh) then it would've been nice to be given the heads up that this could actually happen [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mopping removes a very thin layer of the protective clear coat. The actual paint is underneath that.

Im a complete amateur but I can't see how a mop could do that. Swirls, hazing, burns all possible if done wrong but not chip paint off.

Do they look like stone chips? They do in the pictures.

Is it possible that someone had used a touch up pen on them and then the guy with the mop was too aggressive and fetched the touch up off??


----------



## gally (Dec 1, 2009)

Washing doesn't remove compound mate. You would have to go at each chip with a cotton bud and some panel wipe or a quick detailer to remove it. Very common when People polish bonnet and bumpers the polish itself sit in the chips.

Give the full bonnet a good wipe with a tar remover or white spirit, lightly concentrate on the polish residue.

Hope this helps. You might also consider doing the stone chip removal. Involves wiping paint across the whole bonnet or at least the front then polishing back. Great technique but you really need to know what you're doing.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Isn't mopping what they do to blend old and new paint after a respray?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

My suggestion is that those chips have been touched in before and the phantom 'mopper' has hit it too hard with the machine and taken those sections off. Either way that's a blow in paint wise and detail again afterwards.


----------



## Rmfx (Jul 11, 2012)

Seen this loads on times.

Basically, there stone chips. What's probably happened is that the stone chips were filled with crud and therefore less obvious or your dad cas used a colour match polish tinting the chip making it less obvious again and the mopping process has cleaned them out.

The fact that the mopping has really shined up the paint around them will make them stand out more too as the chips will be matt.

A quick tempory fix may be to get one of those coloured wax sticks ( I think colour magic sell them) and run it over the chips to fill them and then buff out leaving the wax in the chip.


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Didn't realise there were replies on this thread - shows what little time i spend on anything 'detailing' related :lol:

Dad did thoroughly go at the 'chips' in an attempt to see if it was polish (or whatever is used when 'mopping') and on the larger chips some polish did come out but it was bare beneath. He then went out and bought some black coloured polished et voila they've basically disappeared - for the timebeing at least. We assume the chips must've always been there and the mopping has just brought them through.

I think he actually wants to buy a SL350 for sale locally so will probably bite the bullet and get the bonnet resprayed upon their return from their driving holiday (4 days driving to Italy - the loooong pretty way, a week in a Tuscany villa and 4 days driving back again, i'm just a tad jealous :x )

Thanks for all your help

Jack


----------



## hardsy_uk (Mar 26, 2012)

This can happen after a car has had a machine polish and it is far more apparent with darker painted cars.

Like it has been mention previously when a car is detailed/machine polished any dirt that has built up in the chips will be removed exposing the primer. Only thing that surprises me with this is that the chips look white and normaly the primer would be grey.

When the polish is applied it will fill chips like this so there is an easy way to test. Get a cotton bud and spray it with a small amount of glass cleaner, then rub the tip into a couple of the chips to see if the residue is removed.

If the chips stay the same then it is possible to correct this without spending money on a respray. I have correected this type of chipping before as you just fill each large or deep chips with a touch up pen, wetsand down the whole of the affected area to achieve a flat finish and then apply a 3 stage machine polish.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

If he is selling the car then give the bonnet an IPA wipe down, this will remove all the polish and road grime from the chips, then 'polish' the bonnet with some 'black colour magic' (or any other black polish) wax it and sell it before the wax has disappeared again exposing the chips to the elements.


----------

